# The best training ball-Orbee type



## JasperLoki (Sep 25, 2005)

What is the best training ball (Orbee style with string) out there?

Something durable?

I was thinking of maybe using a Kong, and putting fishing rope through it, however I am worried about the Kong being abit too heavy


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

A kong with climbing rope works really well!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: BowWowMeowA kong with climbing rope works really well!


I bought one of these at the pet store for Kenya b/c it floats and looked like a nice water toy. Turns out she doesn't care for toys or dock diving. My uncle used it on his working retriever b/c he forgot her water decoy and she had the rope and the floaty foam ripped out in seconds. So, I would recommend making one with a big strong knot rather than buying this toy!










We have the orbee ball with a string loop but this is our favorite ball toy and I don't think we've ever even used the orbee ball.










Ball's about the size of a tennis ball. I bought a smaller version b/c Nikon is a puppy, but I like the longer string on the big version. On the short one sometimes he would miss and get my hand. He didn't care for this at first but now he likes it more and more every day.


----------



## JasperLoki (Sep 25, 2005)

Thank you, 

Were did you get the Orbee at?

Great pic, your pup looks like a little shark (love how the ball is just floating in mid air


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

With Lancer, actually it's the Orbee with a string. The string comes knotted inside the Orbee. they came out pretty quickly and I just tied the rope together. 

There's a couple of pics in the first post from mspikerBay Area Meet that shows Lancer's drive and focus with that ball and how the string is now tied.

I picked the balls up at the store at that particular park, but have seen them at other non chain type pet stores.


----------



## CainGSD (Nov 15, 2003)

For my Orbee crazed guy I go to the source and they often have sales or special offers of free shipping.

Orbee ball home page


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Jasper007Thank you,
> 
> Were did you get the Orbee at?
> 
> Great pic, your pup looks like a little shark (love how the ball is just floating in mid air


If you are referring to mine I got them at a vendor tent at NASS. It was Danny Spreitler's tent, I think it's called It Bitez or something like that, but I think the toys/equipment is Bende?
http://www.itbitez.net/servlet/the-77/ball-tug/Detail

Here's a pile of his toys, you can see the ball on the rope, it's got a nice plastic tab on the end for good grip.









We take this toy everywhere to practice tugging or if he is getting hyper and needs something to do besides terrorize everyone else, lol. We have the orbee ball too but I much prefer the longer string.


----------



## luvsables (May 7, 2007)

The orbie balls never lasted more then a day with my dogs and they are too expensive. I love the yellow balls from http://www.elitek9.com they are not expensive and last for a very long time. I can tug with my dogs and the string has never broke. They also guarentee the string not to break from the ball. They even cut the string shorter for me. I like the ones with the tabs. Also my dogs only get balls when we are working none are left laying around otherwise I am sure they will chew them up if given the chance

Here is the direct link to see the balls.

http://www.elitek9.com/Tugs_Training/index.htm


----------



## CainGSD (Nov 15, 2003)

It's amazing how different all these dogs can be with their toys.







Cain's orbees are used for training and other than loosening the continents on them they are in good condition. Well except the hole on the one on a rope. It has enlarged some with tugging. We also have a Malinois and a Rottie in our group that are obessessive with their orbee. 

I am glad Cain doesn't destroy his since I agree they are not inexpensive.


----------



## JasperLoki (Sep 25, 2005)

Thanks for the help everyone.

I ordered the ones from elite K-9 (with the string and handle), a leather puppy bite rag, and a puppy bite wedge (got a few other things, non play items).

I will also purchase the fishing pole one from Elite as well, suggested by another friend









Thanks again.


----------



## jesusica (Jan 13, 2006)

Gappay ball on loop string for attaching to a leash. First ball I was able to find that didn't break within a week or get stuck on his teeth. From hallmarkk9.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Be careful with the gappays.....or any ball for that matter that is smaller than a tennis ball size!

I like the orbees - they are flexible, can be thrown a long way with a nice rope on them, and not abrasive to teeth or small enough to wedge in the dogs throat!

Lee


----------



## Sarah'sSita (Oct 27, 2001)

Elite K9 has nice ball on rope. Durable, option of handles. I like them a lot.
http://www.elitek9.com/Reward_Toys/index.htm


----------



## big_dog7777 (Apr 6, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: luvsablesThe orbie balls never lasted more then a day with my dogs and they are too expensive.


Holy crap Denise! Jetta destroys orbees in a day while training?! Diesel is a nut for an orbee, but I'll get a few months out of one. I know nobody has ever accused Diesel of being gentle, and I tug pretty hard with him.


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

Kelso is obsessed with his chuckit ultra ball for some reason. So we just took a chuckit ultra ball, drilled a hole in it and transferred a rope from one of the balls like Sarah'sita posted to the chuckit ball.

Loved that he would do anything for the chuckit ball, but wanted it on a rope for training.

So, Walla! problem solved
from this









to this









It is the same size as a tennis ball, but not tennis ball material. We have had these for months and no destruction of the ball as of yet, with daily use. As you can see it is well loved..hehe


----------



## luvsables (May 7, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: ZeusGSD
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: luvsablesThe orbie balls never lasted more then a day with my dogs and they are too expensive.
> ...


John, Jetta pulls and counters so hard the rope is ripped out in no time and the hole is destroyed also and once the rope comes apart the ball is slobbery and I hate a slobbery ball. The balls are just too expensive. So far the balls from elitek9 are Jetta proof and they are inexpensive.


----------



## luvsables (May 7, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: kelsoKelso is obsessed with his chuckit ultra ball for some reason. So we just took a chuckit ultra ball, drilled a hole in it and transferred a rope from one of the balls like Sarah'sita posted to the chuckit ball.
> 
> Loved that he would do anything for the chuckit ball, but wanted it on a rope for training.
> 
> ...


These balls scare the **** out of me. Too small so the chance of a dog getting it stuck in their throat is just to great and not a chance I will take. Tennis balls have a coating that destroy the enamel on the dogs teeth and are too small also.


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

To Denise's defense, I have had two orbee balls in a rope and both of them were destroyed in a day by my two dogs. One by Cody, did not last for more than a day, the second one lasted about 20 minutes and the rope came out. I even emailed The orbee ball maker, planet dog, and told them about this and they said that they have heard the ropes and balls being less than sturdy...








I second the Elite K9 balls, I like the color too, it shows up in grass and snow very nicely!!


----------



## chruby (Sep 21, 2005)

The orbie's worked ok for me but seemed after a few months always ended up cracking around the hole. This is just in working the dogs as they do not play with their balls.

I also like the yellow elite k-9 ones on a rope with a tab. They are VERY durable and the dogs like them also. I prefer the smaller size ball.


----------



## Grims (Jul 3, 2008)

What are theses used to train for?


----------



## chruby (Sep 21, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: AxxelWhat are theses used to train for?


Motivational obedience training.


----------



## Grims (Jul 3, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: chruby
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: AxxelWhat are theses used to train for?
> ...


Oh, for toy driven dogs?


----------



## Branca's Mom (Mar 26, 2003)

I still have an orbee ball that I purchased a several years back and it is in almost perfect shape. It has been used a LOT! I never let the dog just play with it though, it was for training only... not a chew toy!


----------



## big_dog7777 (Apr 6, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: luvsables
> These balls scare the **** out of me. Too small so the chance of a dog getting it stuck in their throat is just to great and not a chance I will take.


Ditto. I have visions of Diesel laying on his side with me having to break ribs while stomping on him trying to get the ball free or worse... having to trach him. It happens more than people think.


----------



## big_dog7777 (Apr 6, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: SuperpupTo Denise's defense, I have had two orbee balls in a rope and both of them were destroyed in a day by my two dogs. One by Cody, did not last for more than a day, the second one lasted about 20 minutes and the rope came out. I even emailed The orbee ball maker, planet dog, and told them about this and they said that they have heard the ropes and balls being less than sturdy...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've met Jetta and watched her work - and her ripping up an orbee is not unbelievable. I was more commenting on it than not believing it. And I feel her on the slobbery part. Orbees get crazy slippery. 

Did you ever re-tie the string? The way they come from the factory is not how they should be worked with and will easily be pulled out in one or two yanks if you have a dog that pulls at all. Once I retie them they work well for me.


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

Hey John

I cut my rope and did the 2 knots as show the 1st day I got the orbee ball.










On my 2nd ball now, but still the original rope, it was hard as **** to untie the knots after a year & a 1/2 of being tugged on.
The ball did split (at a hole), I have a chewer (when he wins he chews like man) but the rope is till going strong.

I like that the material is soft, it's not indestructible but getting hit with this ball its not going to hurt.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

The store I get them from is pretty reasonable....so I have a bunch of them....put my own rope through and the only ones that have gotten split are ones in the house....the kong shaped ones will come apart at the continental sections though.

I know of 2 dogs who have died with smaller nubbled balls (like the elite k9 or gappay ones) stuck in their throats. I think the orbees are safer....they give, while the hard ones do not...and my dogs like these better I think...

Lee


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: ZeusGSD
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: luvsables
> ...


the elitek9/gappay "type" ones I have are the same size as these balls







Not saying that they are not to small, but the chuckit balls arent some super freaky small ball compared to others I have seen out there used by many people in training, including here on this board.









Thanks, I guess I need to reconsider my ball choice.


----------



## big_dog7777 (Apr 6, 2004)

Hey Brian.

I remember in a thread a while back I accused you of breaking into my truck and stealing my orbee ball because the picture of yours looked so much like mine







.

Mine last 3-6 months depending on how hard and how often I'm training and how frustrated Diesel gets.


----------

